# what can you tell me about snakes?



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

it was at petco the other day and they had some ball pythons theres. look really pretty. so i grabbed a care sheet just for reference. so it seems that they suggest a 20L will be sufficient for life. to me, that seems a lil small for a 3 foot snake. looks like they need a climbing area, a cool area, basking area, heating pad, and a bathtub. anything im missing? i dunno if im actually gonna get one, but they seem pretty cool and just wanted to get some info about them.
one last question, do they like being handled? and is there any real fear of getting bitten?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well asked thought out information seeking pre-pet obtainnig question!
You will start seing ball pythons in the pet stores as the first 10,000 babies of the year have been imported from Ghana, and Benine. These are Farmed animal..the wild gravid females are collected and held in facilities in Africa until they lay their eggs, and then the females ( most of them) are released again.
They make great captives, they do not require Huge enclosures because they are a shy secretive animal that prefers to spend most of their time hiding.
They should not be handled frequently. they can be problematic feeders when over handled. Any animal acn and will bite, ask my 18 month old son.......








they are not capable of doing a great deal of damage however as babies...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree with CK, however I'd keep them in something larger than a 20L. Simply because you at least want to give it room to move from a warm to a cool side of the aquarium. You can't have much of a gradient for a 3-foot snake in a 20L.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Ball pythons rock, and they do get big,, it just takes them alot longer and depends on feeding. I had my Ball in a 55G with a 125 watt heat lamp. which did nice for the one side... IF you do not handle ur Ball python frequently it will be SKIDISH, like all snakes, the more handling the better. feed once a week thawed food, and it will be cool, a 55G would be good for life. and you will be able to see it be nice and active. The more you handle the better off they will be. and they cant do any damage to anything but a feeder mouse that was just thawed.









but a kick ass little python.

Malice


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

oh and BTW: take it out and hold it or whatever for at the most 5-10 mins at a time, everyday or everyother day. I think every other day is better. no more then 10 mins, otherwise you will end up having a negitive effect of what your trying to accomplish.


----------

